# Bill Gault Skipper of the Dayspring INS 65



## jimmyd (Jun 23, 2008)

It is with great sadness that I am posting to inform all members of the Passing, yesterday 1st Jan 2009, of Bill Gault. He was my skipper for 15 years and one of the finest men I have ever met. He will be sadly missed by all who knew him, His family, his church, the town of Lossiemouth, all his former crews and the wider fishing community.

Our thoughts are with his family at this time.

James


----------

